
(An ((Even Better) Lisp) Interpreter (in Python)) - ColinWright
http://norvig.com/lispy2.html?HN_repeat=1
======
raverbashing
Funny how Norvig completely tosses PEP-8 out of the window, but in a more
"functional" style

They're very nice articles nonetheless

